# What advantage is American Airlines Million Mile Club?



## Cathyb (Jul 29, 2010)

We just received two luggage tags and an AA card with Million Mile Club on it.  We are just plain, old vacationers -- not business people.  In doing Google searches it looks like there are some good things:

1.  No luggage fees for two bags.

2.  Priority boarding -- am I right on this one?  Would it be for family of 3 also?

Does anyone know if we can take the 500 mile upgrades and use on a frequent flyer flight LAX/MIA?  How does that work, would my spouse be able to sit with me or be back in the popcorn section?

Last question, we had booked a Hawaii flight for next January before we received this 'goodie'.   Can we get the benefits on that flight even though our ffmile tickets were issued already?

Whoops, one more question  :  Any other specials with this that I am not aware of?  We are Gold level.  Many thanks!!!


----------



## Jimster (Jul 29, 2010)

*mm*

Do a search in the AA forum on flyertalk.com and I am sure you will find the answer.  One thing about AA is they count all miles earned toward the MM Club-even if you don't use them on AA.  I am a 1K with United and I almost never use AA but I noticed recently that I am over 1/4 million myself-who knew? LOL


----------



## Pat H (Jul 29, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> We just received two luggage tags and an AA card with Million Mile Club on it.  We are just plain, old vacationers -- not business people.  In doing Google searches it looks like there are some good things:
> 
> 1.  No luggage fees for two bags.
> 
> ...



You are now Gold level for life.

You cannot use the 500 mile upgrades on FF tickets.

Yes, you will be entitled to the Gold benefits on any future trips. Doesn't matter when they were booked. If you are all on the same reservation, the non-gold person gets the benefits of your gold status.

Additional benefits - 
Priority check-in
Priority security lines in some airports 
No fees on award flights booked within 21 days
Priority for standby and use of upgrades 
No copay for using miles to upgrade on domestic flights
25% additional bonus miles on flights
Additional bonus offers on flights, hotels, cars, etc.

I love being gold. Only 700,000 miles until platinum.

Just remembered another one. You can choose exit row and/or elite seats at time of booking.


----------



## lynne (Jul 29, 2010)

*Lifetime Gold*

Hi Cathy,

Congratulations!  You just achieved lifetime gold (1 million miles) with american airlines.  You will no longer be charged for luggage, get priority boarding and have access to the exit row seats.  

It is a really great benefit - ENJOY!


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 30, 2010)

*Thank you!*



lynne said:


> Hi Cathy,
> 
> Congratulations!  You just achieved lifetime gold (1 million miles) with american airlines.  You will no longer be charged for luggage, get priority boarding and have access to the exit row seats.
> 
> It is a really great benefit - ENJOY!



Hi Lynne!   It was a huge surprise and we were at first skeptical (i.e., what are they selling  ).   Thank you for the info.  Priority boarding is probably our most welcome thing -- since so many travelers are bringing the kitchen sink onboard instead of checking their big bags.  We usually have to hunt for space for our two smaller carryons.

Is there an AA website where it tells you what airports have the easy security (TIA) checks?   That is another place where it wears us out removing half our clothes and putting in a basket.

BTW, we loved the Fairmont Orchid dinner.  We had a $125 award from doing a sales presentation with Wyndham so our four course dinner for two cost us less that $40.  Take care.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 30, 2010)

*Thanks Pat*



Pat H said:


> You are now Gold level for life.
> 
> You cannot use the 500 mile upgrades on FF tickets.
> 
> ...



Pat:  Do you know if LAX is an airport with priority security lines -- or do you know where I can look it up online to find out?  TIA


----------



## JROBIN (Jul 30, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Pat:  Do you know if LAX is an airport with priority security lines -- or do you know where I can look it up online to find out?  TIA



LAX does have an elite security line, just look for the Priority Access sign. All this does is get you toward the front of the regular security line in LAX (Unless they have changed the configuration in the last 2 months, LAX is not my home airport, but I do fly through about 3-4 times per year). In other airports, there are dedicated sections for priority access. 

Congratulations on receiving lifetime gold. You will receive a lot of benefits that have already been enumerated in other posts, but 1 brand new benefit for Gold (and Platinum) members is that there are no fees for expedited award tickets (award tickets booked with less than a 21 day advance notice). This is advantageous if you see a last minute exchange and airfare is too expensive, but there are mileage seats available, you would still be able to go fairly inexpensively. This benefit was just announced yesterday by AA.


----------



## DVB42 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi Cathyb,

Congratulations on the milestone. One million miles is a lot, especially since you reached this level without business travel. That achievement is VERY rare. I reached million mile level on Delta about 15 years ago but it took a lot of business trips.

Check out the following web site for frequent travel information.

http://www.flyertalk.com/


----------



## Pat H (Jul 31, 2010)

DVB42 said:


> Hi Cathyb,
> 
> Congratulations on the milestone. One million miles is a lot, especially since you reached this level without business travel. That achievement is VERY rare. I reached million mile level on Delta about 15 years ago but it took a lot of business trips.
> 
> ...



I got to a million on AA. Most of the miles came from credit card charges and AA promos. The airlines used to have a lot of promos giving bonus miles but no longer.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 31, 2010)

*LAX security line*



JROBIN said:


> LAX does have an elite security line, just look for the Priority Access sign. All this does is get you toward the front of the regular security line in LAX (Unless they have changed the configuration in the last 2 months, LAX is not my home airport, but I do fly through about 3-4 times per year). In other airports, there are dedicated sections for priority access.
> 
> Congratulations on receiving lifetime gold. You will receive a lot of benefits that have already been enumerated in other posts, but 1 brand new benefit for Gold (and Platinum) members is that there are no fees for expedited award tickets (award tickets booked with less than a 21 day advance notice). This is advantageous if you see a last minute exchange and airfare is too expensive, but there are mileage seats available, you would still be able to go fairly inexpensively. This benefit was just announced yesterday by AA.



JR:  Do you mean they have Priority Access eligible folks 'cut' in front of other or are you directed to another area at LAX?   Also, since you travel alot, how does Miami airport handle that -- we will be using that airport early next year.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 31, 2010)

American Airlines Elite Security Lines

Note - MIA (Miami International Airport) is on the list.


Enjoy your Gold status.


Richard


----------



## luvgoldns (Jul 31, 2010)

lynne said:


> Hi Cathy,
> 
> Congratulations! You just achieved lifetime gold (1 million miles) with american airlines. You will no longer be charged for luggage, get priority boarding and have access to the exit row seats.
> 
> It is a really great benefit - ENJOY!


 

I also hit 1 million A/A miles this year. These came mostly from Marriott rewards packages before Marriott and A/A broke up. Anyway, I'm not at home right now so I can't double-check but I thought I read that the "gold" status only lasts this year.

I hope I'm wrong cause lifetime gold would obviously be much more valuable then just a few months.

hmmmm...

ileneg

Just found this, FYI - http://www.aa.com/content/images/AAdvantage/Gold_Member_Guide.pdf

*Requalifying for Next Year​To requalify for AAdvantage Gold status, simply fly 30 elite-qualifying
segments or earn 25,000 qualifying miles or points during the
calendar year. Check your progress toward reaching elite status
with our new tool on AA.com. Login to AA.com and go to My Account.

Qualifying activity includes the flight miles/points/segments you
earn on eligible tickets on American Airlines, American Eagle,
AmericanConnection, Alaska Airlines/Horizon Air and all​​​​oneworld
member airlines. Qualifying miles include the minimum mileage
guarantee, where applicable, for AAdvantage elite status members.
Qualifying miles do not include any class-of-service bonus miles,​
other participant miles or any other AAdvantage bonus miles.
*


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 31, 2010)

I just hit a million this year, too.  The Gold status is yours for life.  If you hit 2 million, you'll get Platinum for life.


----------



## luvgoldns (Jul 31, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> I just hit a million this year, too. The Gold status is yours for life. If you hit 2 million, you'll get Platinum for life.


 

I'm confused.  What does "Requalifying for Next Year" mean?

http://www.aa.com/content/images/AAd...mber_Guide.pdf


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 31, 2010)

Did you get the welcome package in the mail yet? The letter in it clearly says that you will always retain at least Gold status for the life of the program.

I currently have EXP status through 2/28/11 due to a large amount of flying in 2009, then (assuming they continue another undocumented part of their program - soft landings), I will drop to Platinum through 2/28/12. I'm hoping that I can accumulate enough miles to hit 2 million by then. Gold is good, but Platinum is better (100% bonus instead of 25%, better priority for upgrades).


----------



## Pat H (Jul 31, 2010)

There is "Lifetime" Gold earned when you reach 1 million miles. There is regular gold which you get by flying 25,000 miles in a calendar year. Regular gold is good until Feb. 28 the year after you earn gold. If you fly 25,000 miles in 2010, it's good until Feb. 29, 2012.


----------



## JROBIN (Aug 2, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> JR:  Do you mean they have Priority Access eligible folks 'cut' in front of other or are you directed to another area at LAX?   Also, since you travel alot, how does Miami airport handle that -- we will be using that airport early next year.



At LAX you are directed to a different escalator that then joins the main line near the TSA queues. At Miami, there is a dedicated Priority Access lane, but it has been a little while (in April) since I have been through Miami security. Every time I have been in Miami lately, it is slightly different because of all of the construction that is ongoing within the terminal, but Miami is a hub for AA, so it would be very surprising if they did not have a Priority Access security line for elites.


----------



## JROBIN (Aug 2, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> Did you get the welcome package in the mail yet? The letter in it clearly says that you will always retain at least Gold status for the life of the program.
> 
> I currently have EXP status through 2/28/11 due to a large amount of flying in 2009, then (assuming they continue another undocumented part of their program - soft landings), I will drop to Platinum through 2/28/12. I'm hoping that I can accumulate enough miles to hit 2 million by then. Gold is good, but Platinum is better (100% bonus instead of 25%, better priority for upgrades).



You will also receive 4 E-VIP upgrade certificates when you pass the 2 million (and every subsequent 1 million miles) mark. The E-VIPs are a big reason that I stay current as an EXP on AA.


----------



## luvgoldns (Aug 3, 2010)

Pat H said:


> There is "Lifetime" Gold earned when you reach 1 million miles. There is regular gold which you get by flying 25,000 miles in a calendar year. Regular gold is good until Feb. 28 the year after you earn gold. If you fly 25,000 miles in 2010, it's good until Feb. 29, 2012.


 
Sometimes, okay oftentimes, I am too literal for my own good. 

Thank you Pat - this explains it! 

1m = lifetime gold - hooray!  
ileneg


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 6, 2010)

AA and others have good deals for million milers. Useless Air sent me a cheap bag tag and that was it. 

Cheers


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Aug 13, 2010)

Pat H said:


> [snip]
> Additional benefits -
> [snip]No copay for using miles to upgrade on domestic flights [snip]



There is no exemption from the copay to upgrade with miles on any flight, domestic or international, for elite members.  If you like to use miles for upgrades, as we do, I see this as an advantage, as co-pays appear to greatly increase A inventory for vacation travel.

You can use your 500 mile stickers to upgrade, but as Gold, they won't clear any sooner than 24 hours prior to the flight.  You can also book coach seats in exit rows and other preferred locations. -- Suzanne


----------



## Brenda (Aug 31, 2010)

*Any extras for 3 million miles?*

I reached 2 million miles a few years ago, mostly through lots of business travel and t/s redemptions. I just noticed that I am 250,000 miles from 3 million. The 1st million is hard work. The 2nd million comes with dedicated work such as mileage runs. The 3rd million is growing without really trying. I guess is like they say about dollars. The 1st million dollars is the hardest. I wish the dollars would grow like the miles.

What I enjoy the most about the elite status is priority boarding, free baggage checkin for me and my companions, usage of the 1st class ticket window. The double miles are great also except now with all the miles I rarely pay for air tickets.


----------



## Pedro (Aug 31, 2010)

Brenda said:


> I reached 2 million miles a few years ago, mostly through lots of business travel and t/s redemptions. I just noticed that I am 250,000 miles from 3 million. The 1st million is hard work. The 2nd million comes with dedicated work such as mileage runs. The 3rd million is growing without really trying. I guess is like they say about dollars. The 1st million dollars is the hardest. I wish the dollars would grow like the miles.
> 
> What I enjoy the most about the elite status is priority boarding, free baggage checkin for me and my companions, usage of the 1st class ticket window. The double miles are great also except now with all the miles I rarely pay for air tickets.


You'll get another 4 EVIPs when you cross the 3 million-mile mark, and new tags showing your 3 million miler status.  Other than that, everything else stays the same.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 31, 2010)

SuzanneSLO said:


> There is no exemption from the copay to upgrade with miles on any flight, domestic or international, for elite members.



You're right. It's UA that waives the co-pay for Elite members.


----------

